# Nodules After Total Thyroidectomy



## frenche84

I had a Total Thyroidectomy in July. Prior to my thyroidectomy I had been diagnosed with Hashimoto's, Graves, and Hashitoxocis. After my Thyroidectomy, they biopsied my thyroid and found some papillary cancer in it. My endocrinologist said that she didn't think it would be that big of a deal and we would just watch it.

I had an ultrasound this week and more nodules were found. I'm still not exactly sure where they were found but it has to be around where my thyroid used to be because I was having a thyroid ultrasound.

My Endocrinologist called me back today and said that there were two or three (I can't remember how many) nodules that were found and I needed to have a biopsy.

I think it is so strange because I thought one of the main reason I had my thyroid out was because of the nodules.... why are they growing back now???


----------



## desrtbloom

I'm sorry you are going through this again. Unfortunately, your thyroid can grow back. It sounds like tissue has been growing back and the nodules have formed in the tissue.


----------



## Jaimee

Could also be in the lymph nodes. Papillary (if it's going to spread) often goes to the lymph nodes in the neck.


----------



## Andros

frenche84 said:


> I had a Total Thyroidectomy in July. Prior to my thyroidectomy I had been diagnosed with Hashimoto's, Graves, and Hashitoxocis. After my Thyroidectomy, they biopsied my thyroid and found some papillary cancer in it. My endocrinologist said that she didn't think it would be that big of a deal and we would just watch it.
> 
> I had an ultrasound this week and more nodules were found. I'm still not exactly sure where they were found but it has to be around where my thyroid used to be because I was having a thyroid ultrasound.
> 
> My Endocrinologist called me back today and said that there were two or three (I can't remember how many) nodules that were found and I needed to have a biopsy.
> 
> I think it is so strange because I thought one of the main reason I had my thyroid out was because of the nodules.... why are they growing back now???


Did they not follow up w/RAI after your thyroidectomy? The thyroid can grow back if any tissue is left behind and that is the purpose of RAI after cancer thyroidectomy; to be sure all the thyroid tissue is dead or gone and unable to replicate.

Furthermore, your TSH is supposed to be kept suppressed. Has it been?

These could also be lymph nodes; depends on the location.

When is your FNA scheduled? Will you please let us all know so we can be with you in thought, spirit and prayer?


----------

